# Zabuza as created in Soul Calibur V



## RaptorRage (Feb 19, 2012)

Here we have everyone's favorite Demon of the Hidden Mist, Zabuza, using the Siegfried fighting style wielding a zweih?nder. The initial version here is of his debut outfit from the first battle against Kakashi. I'll likely try his alternate outfit from the bridge battle as a followup update. Used a similar technique from Neji's headband with some different decals to get a decent depiction of the Hidden Mist logo here. There was a convenient cow pattern texture available that looks very similar to the camo on Zabuza's arm and leg warmers as well.







Update: After completing the alternate version I realized I forgot the proper gray skin tone for the debut version of Zabuza, so the above screenshots are now updated. Below is the alternate outfit for Zabuza from the bridge battle. He is shedding manly tears for Haku in the last screenshot.








Currently up to level 33 in the player progression of the game with around 80% of the available customization items. Have to get around level 53 to unlock all the items and weapon variants, so there may be additional modifications along the way on these designs if a suitable piece of equipment appears.


Characters created:


----------



## Ronin0510 (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow, your work is awesome. you pretty much nailed it.


----------



## CrazyAries (Feb 19, 2012)

Haha! You actually did it.  The pants, straps, and  arm and leg warmers are spot on.  I'll certainly be looking out for any revisions you make (i.e. Zabuza's alternate outfit).


----------



## Bloo (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks dead on like him, could you make an Itachi one?


----------



## Haruno Sakura (Feb 19, 2012)

I still keep being surprised by how good these look... Very accurate, great job!


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Feb 21, 2012)

This is the best one yet! Creative solution for the forehead protector.


----------



## RaptorRage (Feb 21, 2012)

Updated first post with alternate outfit version of Zabuza.


----------



## olehoncho (Feb 22, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## Arlene575 (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Gino (Feb 22, 2012)

I must buy this game you did a great job


----------



## Achilles (Feb 22, 2012)

Damn, that's spot on. You making a Haku one to go with it?


----------



## RaptorRage (Feb 22, 2012)

I may end up doing that, planning on making all the Konoha 12 rookies eventually and some others. Only have 50 custom slots open for characters though so I'll have to get a bit picky at some point, especially since I'm doing other anime and video game series characters as well.


----------



## Vice (Feb 22, 2012)

This is pretty awesome.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Feb 22, 2012)

Now I cant wait to get this game so I can create these characters lol.


----------



## Kiss (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow very cool.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 14, 2012)

Damn, I really want to buy this game now.
What does he look like without the mask?


----------



## DeK3iDE (Mar 14, 2012)

me thinks you probably made him look better in the Soul Caliber game than he does in the _Naruto_ series


----------



## sweetmelissa (Mar 14, 2012)

very great! :33


----------



## Violence (Mar 24, 2012)

awwwws...I love all the screencaps... 

100% original to him


----------

